# Best way to store crankbaits



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

This is just an out of control mess that causes too many headaches on the water. Any good tips for storing crankbaits so that they don't tangle up? Obvious answer is to put a single crank in each compartment and buty10 more bait boxes but that is too much to carry and takes up too much room.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

For the longer ones?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great idea. Where do you get those tubes?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

https://amishoutfitters.com/catalog...id=103&zenid=f9258b875758082fb24b8e9fdcd052df


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I labeled each lure in my tube caddies as well. Some of the names are hard to remember sometimes. I got a label maker at office Depot for like $30 bucks.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's another alternative that would be cheaper in comparison to the tubes. The tube system sure is nice and would be the best way to go. But if your budget doesn't fit, these covers are a good choice to remedy the snarled mess!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Im at work and don't have a picture of my bait boxes but if you buy the little treble hook protectors and put them on your crank baits it would stop them from tangling and you can mix the baits up however you want. I have been doing this for a few years now and I'm always throwing my jerk baits in together and as long as I keep the treble hooks covered theres no mess.
lol, just seen the post above mine, that's same thing I use


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> For the longer ones?
> 
> 
> 
> > I like that! My route was using water tight trays and arranging from deep diving to square bill to jerk bait all in their own trays but I like the tube idea better! Now I might have to change my set up! Someone just needs to invent a good way to store spinner baits. I've got a tray designed for spinner baits and it holds 30 or more but there has to be a better way?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Look up the bass mafia coffin cases. They are not cheap but well made and water tight. I can put over 40 cranks in the boxes individual spaces and they never can tangle.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> View attachment 203021
> 
> This is just an out of control mess that causes too many headaches on the water. Any good tips for storing crankbaits so that they don't tangle up? Obvious answer is to put a single crank in each compartment and buty10 more bait boxes but that is too much to carry and takes up too much room.


Really think ya need all those cranks every time ya go fishing? I take 1 or 2 plastic boxes with baits. If they don't hit on what I take, they are not gonna hit. Taking fewer baits makes for a lot smoother trip IMO. I think all those baits just confuse and a lot of fishing time is retying. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

But how do you throw just 2 boxes? I like throwing the kitchen sink at them if their not biting! I must say I take way to much tackle out with me.Thats why I want bigger boat more storage


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I never take more than about 20 baits, at times less depending what I'm fishing for. For me it works out better.


Roscoe


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I take a ton lol.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> Really think ya need all those cranks every time ya go fishing? I take 1 or 2 plastic boxes with baits. If they don't hit on what I take, they are not gonna hit. Taking fewer baits makes for a lot smoother trip IMO. I think all those baits just confuse and a lot of fishing time is retying. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


 If a hot lure is killing them and you have 6 guys on the boat you'll be glad you have them. Plenty of room on the boat for tons of cranks if they are organized properly. They won't catch a thing laying in the garage.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

bobk said:


> If a hot lure is killing them and you have 6 guys on the boat you'll be glad you have them. Plenty of room on the boat for tons of cranks if they are organized properly. They won't catch a thing laying in the garage.




I have a hard time not taking everything when I go?? Even though I know I won't need everything I guess I'm worried I wont have something just in case?? I also removed all the split rings on my crank baits and use clips so I don't have to retie anything. The clip is nice in that its pretty small and allows the bait full action almost like a rapala knot.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Really think ya need all those cranks every time ya go fishing? I take 1 or 2 plastic boxes with baits. If they don't hit on what I take, they are not gonna hit. Taking fewer baits makes for a lot smoother trip IMO. I think all those baits just confuse and a lot of fishing time is retying. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


A now, you are just no fun at all!!! I use a couple special mate tackle boxes.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Really think ya need all those cranks every time ya go fishing? I take 1 or 2 plastic boxes with baits. If they don't hit on what I take, they are not gonna hit. Taking fewer baits makes for a lot smoother trip IMO. I think all those baits just confuse and a lot of fishing time is retying. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


This is my trolling crank box. I don't think it has enough cranks for one trip. I lack many colors and doubles.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What I feel is a small box has ALL THIS!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Most of this stays in the boat


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

You fit all those lures AND your bud light!?! LOL


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

These boxes are somewhat bulky but I believe u can pick them up in a smaller size as well. Called "speciality mate" I picked up mine at Erie outfitters and one box will hold over 100 crank baits, all organized and separated. I use them for my trolling lures on my Erie boat. But I also have a small aluminum boat I use for inland lakes and would not want these big boxes on there unless that's all j had with me.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I do the hook protectors.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Another option is a Plano FTO Elite box. I store 2 cranks to a slot (22/box), but it is possible to put 3 in a slot (33/box). Very few tangles when removing with 2/slot. A few with 3/slot.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I did the rubber band around the treble hooks, but I didn't use an old peanut butter jar.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gonna say you could just rubber band the front and rear hooks together...that works too.


----------

